# Kohler Testing Certification



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone been to there site for this test?

I just took it and got a 80 without trying. (Kids were going at it so I just kinda blew off the last 20 or so questions.)

I have one more chance to retake it. This time I might try. LOL Just curious how well I might do.


----------

